# Nova - Possible New Horse!! *Video*



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

My BO and a bunch of other people and I went on a road trip to go look at horses for me and someone else. I tried at least 3 - they were all jumpers. This is the one I really really like and am pretty sure I'm going to buy. Shes pretty green which is what I want but she already knows ENOUGH to have fun on. She just needs a little refineing over jumps and the canter. The owner of the stable owns at least 100 horses so she was one of the more unknown ones, but you can tell shes had some training and is pretty healthy. Nice clear eyes, good weight, healthy feet. She had an accident with getting kicked in the mouth by another horse so her front teeth are a little banged up but she can still bite nad nip other horses 

Her name was aretha, but if Im going to buy her.. im re naming her Nova. Please excuse the position ..... I was pretty tense because he wasn't sure what she does cause he was away when she came in and was ridden.. and the canter isnt smooth lol so its gonna need some practice on my part and her part as far as not getting so excited. But she does a lot of her own self carrage I didnt have to do much. The owner thought we made a good match, and my BO pretty much demanded that this was the horse for me LOL! 

BUt even though the owner of the stable wasn't 100% sure about her, he was completely honest with what he did know, and didn't hide a thing about the rest of his horses. Hes mostly a buy/sell stable.





 
I tried another one 14.2H Ill have a video of her up soon. But shes a little to short for me, and a little bit TO forward... and needed a german martingale to keep her head down SOOO we decided that wasnt a good choice.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

She looks like she could be a lot of fun. You are right, she is very green, personally I think she needs six months solid flatwork before I would let her even look at a jump.
All the best!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks. I agree. Flatwork is deffinately gonna be a must, lately I've learned how IMPORTANT dressage is before even thinking about jumping. So that will deffinately be done. But the good thing is that shes a SANE project.. unlike Chance.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Truthfully, I think something a little less green would be more suitable.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I really dont mind the greenness and shes really right at the level I want. The first rides on horses are never smooth or great. But I really liked her compared to all the other 8 horses I saw go.. and the other 2-3 I tried. So I really feel like this is going to be my next horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just because she is better than the rest of the horses you tried there does not mean she is right. That is just silly.

I agree, a less green horse is more appropriate.


I will say she is a very patient creature. You were hanging on her mouth and she did not seem to be bothered by it.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

As long as you know what you are getting yourself in to. If I were you, I would be very hardheaded on the price as $3000 sounds like a lot for a horse with little training. Don't act like you are in love with her and going to buy her no matter what as you will get taken to the cleaners! 

Think of a price that you think is fair and make them an offer based on that. Just because someone is asking $3000 doesn't mean that she is worth that! How old is she?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

sarahver said:


> How old is she?


Video said 8.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha ha I turned the sound off near the beginning, sorry! Definately asking too much, but then most people do when they are selling horses. Good luck!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She looks very nice actually (arena looks pretty crappy though). Trot looks good, canter doesn't (plus wrong lead for quite while). I don't see too much of problem with her being green if she's quiet, behaving, and you work with the trainer.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Being the best of what you have seen thus far does not make her the right horse for you. Your abilities don't seem to be suited to a green horse - even one as patient as she showed herself to be. 
Perhaps it might even be a good idea to focus on lessons for yourself for a time and build yourself a better foundation as a rider and then find a horse that matches your new abilities.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Im not gonna pay $3000 for her. Im calling them today and gonna try and get her down to $2000. Because I cant even pay that much atm. 


Dont judge my ability by that video. I was unsure of what she was going to do since he didnt even know at that point. He said she was green but was sane and I was only taking that with a grain of salt basically. But he was right. 

Shes hard mouthed which is why it took that long to actually get her to stop at teh canter when she got excited which will be easy to fix in time. But she never even seemed liek she would do anything other then just keep going. lol. Never really picked up pace either. 

Her canter isnt smooth which is why I kept popping out of the saddle.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Silly question - why do you ask for opinions when any time someone posts an opinion that does not agree with your theories you simply tell them they are wrong?

I agree with themacpack.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I was under the impression you did want your ability judged...didn't you want to know what people though of your ride with that horse?

My thoughts are, if you're getting on a horse and you are nervous because you don't know what will happen, that horse is probably above your ability level. A person who knows what to do with a green horse and wouldn't freeze up if something would go wrong should be the appropriate owner for that horse.

Based on what I've read in this thread and previous threads by you, I would suggest not getting a new horse, and taking lessons to get your confidence and skill back up. I think getting a green horse is a great project, but you don't really seem ready for it. Your parents seem very willing to get you a horse, so there's really no harm in waiting a few months. I don't think it's your fault, but you had a green horse before, and it's not easy to learn how to ride properly on a green horse, you end up picking up lots of bad habits, or your confidence level drops down and you mess up because you're so unsure of yourself. Don't handicap yourself again by getting another green horse. 

As a side note, that's pretty irresponsible of the seller to not know what his own horse would do and to put a rider who's ability he doesn't know on that horse.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree with about everyone else, you are not nearly as advanded as you consider yourself. Try to find a horse that is a little more well trained than the one in the video. That horse had alot of brace in the head and neck and seemed quite heavy on the forehand.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I wasn't asking for any critique really just more or less showing people the possible new horse. Like I said I didnt want my position or anything critiqued.. new horse.. new gaits.. new everything its hard to have that perfect positioning compared to a horse you ride all the time. 

I wasnt on her mouth that much INTILL the canter, because seh was getting excited and wouldnt come down from the canter. Like I said shes a little hard mouthed. The bridle was also to tight.. he used the bridle on multiple of horses and I guess he didn't want to take the time to readjust it which kinda made me not to happy.

Shes green and the people who know me in person were there and believe that this should be my new horse. She improved within the first 10 mins I rode her, she was speedy and what not ... then I got her to slow down and some what relax. The rushyness then showed up again at teh canter, But I had to get off because the other girl needed my saddle so I didnt get a chance to do much at the canter. 

I have a trainer im able to work with if needed. But I've pretty much set myself on this horse. I know she needs some work but shes a gorgeous mover and sweet attitude, I think with some time shes gonna do really well! She deffinately needs some ground work too.. the most he does is free lunge over jumps.

Yes I was 'nervous' Because he wasn't sure if green ment... just needs refinement... or green ment unpredictable.. so I think I had the right to be nervous there honestly. Im getting a new horse because I dont want another one like Chance. when he said he was unsure just knew she was green.. I was like oh god its probably another Chance. Thankfully she was far from it.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

It's called the honeymoon period. A new horse won't test a rider as much as a new horse that's been ridden by you a few times. I think that anything over $1000 for a green horse over 5 is highway robbery in this economy but it's your money to waste. Also, I agree that you are overestimating your skill set and should take more lessons or buy a made horse before you take on more green projects. As stated above, if you're going to work/ride/buy green horses then you need to be able to ride green horses. A good trainer/rider could have gotten on that horse and improved the stride, improved her bracing, if not gotten the right lead they could have schooled it instead of just hoping for the best and improved the horse during the ride not just got her to walk trot and pick up her leads by chance. You don't have a good seat position, an effective leg, you pinch with your knees and you are stiff with your elbows and tend to balance on the horse's mouth. All will continue to make her a bracey, hard mouthed and unbalanced and rough ride. If you don't want to hear other people's opinions then don't post and ask for them. IF you do get her I wish you the best of luck but don't be surprised when you get little sympathy from the people of the forum that have been trying to help you all along.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I wasnt on her mouth that much INTILL the canter, because seh was getting excited and wouldnt come down from the canter.


The word is until, BTW.

If that is the case you were just letting her go around with her head bent quite a bit to the rail when you were going around clockwise? You were not trying to fix it at all?

Really both reins look pretty tight with a stiff elbow the whole time you are trotting so I am guessing you had her head bent out to the rail as your way of trying to get her back over to the rail.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not going to get into the "you should buy her VS you should not buy her" argument, since you already seem to be set on her. So this is what I have to say and I PRAY that you listen to it.

A pre-purchase vet exam is a MUST MUST MUST. I don't care if every horse person you know was there with you, you need a VET to tell you she is healthy, sound, and most importantly, not drugged. For all you know, she was loaded with bute, and after you bring her home, will start to notice a significant lameness. And as sad as it is, it's pretty common to drug horses so they are calmer during try-outs. You want to avoid this.

And here's your critique:

Holy chair seat, batman! If that's your saddle and the saddle you plan on using on this horse, you NEED to get another one, because it does NOT work for you. Your heels are wayyyy too far forward, and it's going to cause an awful lot of problems in the effectiveness of your aids, your relaxation, and your ability to move with your horse. I've told you once that you need to set yourself up for success, and part of that is a saddle that fits you and your horse. And by "fits you," I mean it needs to put you in the correct position, not that your butt simply fits in it.

I see a lot of potential in the mare, honestly. So it's very important that you don't hold her back. Don't worry about her head carriage. It's all fake anyway. Should you get her, work on stretching her neck out, doing lots of long and low exercises and really encouraging her to lengthen that stride. She's a horse taking pony strides, and that's never fun, comfortable, or aesthetically pleasing. Ride her haunches, get them to engage. While riding, you should feel like you are going up a small hill.

Forward, forward, forward! She may be moving quickly, but she is not forward. Forward does not mean faster, forward means she is IN FRONT of your leg. That means, if you put leg on her, she should move accordingly.

As was already mention, make sure she is SOLID on the ground before you start taking her over jumps. One piece of advice is to make sure she is solid at the trot before you even start to canter her. You have to learn how to walk before you can learn how to run. If her trot is nice, her canter will be. I promise you it will. Lots of transitions between the halt, walk, and trot. If you think you've done enough, do fifty more. Do circles, serpentines, and lots of changes of direction. Encourage her to bend and be supple. 

Lateral work will also do amazing things. Sure, it's higher up on the training scale, but moving your horse laterally [simple things like side-steps and leg yields] will loosen her up and encourage that hind end to engage. And you don't even have to do a lot. Warm up with a leg yield down the long side each direction and that's enough.

And for pete's sake, RELAX your arms, and put some slack in your reins! You aren't doing either of you any favors and the "hard mouth" you think she has now will increase ten-fold with every ride.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I was gonna say go for it, until I say who posted it.... i would go for somthing more broke if I were you


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Folks, let up a little.

I would like to see her get a schoolmaster too, but if she is going for this horse, it is her decision, not ours.

That said, there is a real need to go back to square one with this horse. She is lovely and talented, but has the typical green problems. She had no bend (yet), no balance (yet), no engagement (yet). and no impulsion (yet). These can all be fixed, but it must be slow and systematic. She is a bit hot, and if you go too fast, you will blow her easily.

As most greenies, she is throwing her weight onto the inside shoulder. That is one of your first goals. Teach her to bend so that she is able to balance. Right now, she is like a bicycle. It can't bend, so to go around a bend, she must lean in. She will be unable to do canter work well until this is fixed.

Gosh, I wish you were closer to me. I get an itch to work with certain people ( to see what I can do with them). Oh, well...


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry if I'm behind on the update, but did you sell Chance?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks to those who gave me some good advice on how to get her moving and working better undersaddle, I wrote most of them down so I wouldn't forget the important stuff!

I was deffinately planning on doing a lot of long and low, and loosening up her body and get her to trust the rider a little more. Lot of loose rein as well which will help her move forward more fluidly rather then being held back. Shes very stiff and bracey like shes almost afraid to do anything wrong.. so I want her to know that if she doesnt understand dont be afraid just try something.. anything. 

This wont be the saddle I ride in, this was the owners saddle.. and it didnt fit me AT ALL and I didnt feel very secure in it.

Sally - Chance will be sold by next month.  To somone I know and will be able to check on how shes doing.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think it's a good idea. She is very imbalanced and what you were feeling in the canter wasn't necessarily her being scared, but her imbalance was upsetting her. She is very green and while I understand you want somewhat of a project horse, this is a little much IMO. I see a lot of potential in her, if I was looking for a horse I'd definitely be interested in her, however if you were that nervous and couldn't find a better way to ride her gaits even if they were rough, I'm skeptical it would work out if you owned her. I see the potential for her to put up with a lot for awhile, but at some point it would become too much. I also see the tendency for her to be "rushy" and a forward-aholic and while this can easily be fixed in the right hands, with as goal oriented as you seem to be right now I'm not sure you would take the time necessary to fix that hole in her lack of foundation.

I'm not posting this to be mean, I'm simply expressing my concerns b/c I don't want you getting hurt.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Rebecca she really wasn't hard for me to handle at all. She was just new, and they are traditional so shes use to the do it now type riding.. which is why shes hard mouthed. Im MUCH MUCH MUCH better at slowing a horse down rather then speeding up a horse.. which was a main problem with Chance. Shes just like little and I've done very well with him compared to others and I feel like I can do a lot with this mare and thats not ego really.. just a feeling.. I have people to help if needed.


Once I get her Ill get a muchhhhh better riding video where im in my comfort zone and in my saddle.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Well regardless of how you *think* things will go down, I still stand by my opinion. Just because she's used to being ridden "traditionally" means nothing, I've ridden horses who were dead to leg and bit and in one riding session got them moving out, slowing down and softening up...not bragging, but it's important to see if you can work with the horse in a successful way before jumping into anything....not just going through the motions because the horse is new. A friend of mine was looking at a horse recently and wanted me to go along to offer my opinion and when I rode her I didn't just do w/t/c, I tested her knowledge and foundation to see how easy/hard she would be to work with. Turns out it was a good match and she ended up getting the horse.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I only had limited time, I was using one of the boarders saddles and she wanted to use it.. so i maybe had 5 mins to do w/t/c and pop her over a jump a few times.. thats not much time. Im planning on going up next week and test her again and get a contract going if I really want her. 

Ill get a better video later.

She had pretty good ground manners as far as backing, and leading and going into her stall and untacking.. I was impressed with that.. not many horses really have good ground manners because they just focus on riding.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

There are so many things you can do in five minutes, though. Check to see if she knows how to isolate her yields (HQ, FQ, backward and sideways), what her impulsion is like, her confidence level, her balance, her spirit level, her responsiveness/sensitivity, etc.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I could tell she was very bracey, and timid in general when it came to asking for cues. Almost liek she was trained.. if she didnt do it now.. she was going to get it almost... because when I asked her to stop [ull see it] She threw her head up. She needs a lot of trust work which parelli is going to be great for her in general. She does know how to leg yeild on her good side. She needs A LOT of balence work going to her right.

Shes pretty confident over jumps though. She just points and shoots basically. Very honest.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in kind of a cranky mood so I probably shouldn't post this but I will anyways. 

First, the "do it now" method is called horsemanship. Good horsemen want the horse to respond instantly regardless of the training method. I watched Spirithorses video and did not see a horse that was particularly light or willing. Also there is no such word as Imbalanced. 

HAF: If you like the horse then get her but I (and most other responders to this thread) think that you should find something older and better trained. I know you think that you are a trainer but you need alot more experience with good gentle horses. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd recommend getting a schoolhorse trained in dressage. Having your own well-trained horse will help you feel what you are trying to accomplish with your projects.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe she wasn't hard for you to handle, but the question is, can you improve her weak points? I can get on an extremely spirited, green horse and stay on (been there, done that), but would I be able to teach her? Maybe, maybe not. From the fact that you needed other's information on how to train her, I would think you're nowhere near experienced enough for her.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

vivache - Thats a good point, but I can that off a friends horse if needed. 


I never once asked for training advice  I already had most of what was said in my head of what would need to be worked on. 1 person added a bit more to my list that I didnt quite think of. 

Im confident enough in myself that I can get her stronger in her weak points. If I personally have a problem with something that I tried to tackle and cant quite get the results.. I have a bunch of people I can ask that will let me know what im doing wrong. 

Im trying her out once more, and im actually gonna see if I can ride her in teh outdoor to see how she reacts out there.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

You don't want it to be an occasional thing. You want to ride a GOOD horse for the majority, so you KNOW what you want the horse to do and feel like.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Like I said I didnt want my position or anything critiqued.. new horse.. new gaits.. new everything its hard to have that perfect positioning compared to a horse you ride all the time.


You don't need a perfect position - But stable and not hindering the horse.

Nothing you were doing in that video was helping the horse.

She has a lot of issues - Latte is less bracy and more bendy than that and she has only been ridden for a few months. I have to admit I cringed watching the viedo, and while you appear to have made up your mind, I really, really hope you change it.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

It was a bad ride.. jesus christ people.. do you all have perfect rides every day???? I think not.

I really do not need this.

My BO, the trainer at my barn, and the 2 others that went with me think that even tho it was a akward ride for me shes the right horse personality wise and she has just enough training to have fun/be safe on but still needs ALOT of work. Which is what I want.. Along with the owner, he thought we made a good match. Dont say he was saying that just to sell because hes one of those stables who really dont care if u do or dont take one of his horses. 

I dont learn on made horses, I never have, even when I took lessons.. they bored me... and I never learnt anything. Even with the show horse I was exercising.. I never really learnt anything like I do when I work with the more difficult ones.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> do you all have perfect rides every day???? I think not.


See above. Not perfect, but effective rides? Yep, sure do.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When you post a video on a public forum, in the Training section, at that, people are GOING to give you critique.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

*I dont learn on made horses, I never have*, even when I took lessons.. they bored me... and *I never learnt anything*. Even with the show horse I was exercising.. *I never really learnt anything like I do when I work with the more difficult ones.*[/QUOTE]

The only things a rider can learn from green/difficult horses are poor riding position, bad riding skills and overconfidence. None of which are good skills to have. If you have never learned on a schoolmaster or you think that perfecting YOUR skills on a horse that can teach you everything you could ever want to know is boring then you have no business training or doing anything more than pleasure riding. And if your BO, trainer and the horse owner tell you anything different then I suggest surrounding yourself with more knowledgeable and talented horse people.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Exactly!! Well said.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

At least she's more agreeable then Chingaz.
Argh.. put me in a cannon and shoot me at a wall *eye roll*.......... Oh, wait!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

THANK you, NE!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok random rant...but I can't get over how naive people are these days. I mean I know that nobody wants to shell out money to have someone tell them all the things they're doing wrong and that they really aren't as good as they think they are. But...if you're going to be putting as much money into a hobby as you do with horses don't you want to do it right? I have had quite a few people stop taking lessons or training with me over the years because, and I am quotinga few particularly petty reasons here..."You don't let me do anything fun", "your horse must not be well trained because he doesn't do anything I tell him to" (As they kick him in the ribs and haul on his face at the same time), and "How come that person is cantering and jumping and you won't even let me canter. I could so do that and not fall off."...And my answer is always the same. If you want to ruin the hard work we have put into getting your balance and position where you need it to be to help the horse and ride correctly and effectively then by all means find a trainer that is more fun and has dead broke school horses that will do their jobs despite you. And then those same people will later come to shows or see other students of mine that took that lesson to heart and hit the ground running and in a few months they are w/t/c, jumping, doing fun shows and games, etc and these old clients get mad because I "refused to teach them how to do that". They also have overpriced, overworked and over schooled horses and ride with BNTs so that their horse can be schooled before and after every ride they do so that the horse will continue to perform correctly for the judges. 

Why pay someone to do nothing but stroke your ego and limit yourself to only riding a certain type of horse that is hard to find and IMO isn't as fun or exciting as knowing that you have the skills and deserved confidence to ride almost any horse in almost any situation?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I think you have an overinflated opinion of your abilities. It is not uncommon, but it is extremely dangerous -- to you and the horses you choose to ride. It's human nature not to want to think of our faults, flaws or weaknesses - it takes true character to do so.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL kevin, my horse is actually quite light and willing. He's a very challenging and complicated horse and while I saw things I need to work on, he's so much better than he was. I've had several people comment on how light he is that have worked with him themselves. So please don't judge my horse, you don't know him.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm still going to agree with everyone else....I don't think this is the horse for you based on how green she is and your abilities. You really need to take a step back and assess your abilities.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey HorsesAreForever, I can tell that you really like this horse and we all know what it is like to fall in love with one on the spot. I haven't entered into the discussion on riding abilities and don't plan to, other than to say that there are many people on this forum who are extremely knowledgeable, and at the end of the day they are taking the trouble to reply as they want to help you and ensure that you buy a horse that will make you happy _and_ further your riding abilities.

I still stand by my first comment that this horse isn't ready to be jumped judging by the way she worked on the flat - she needs a lot of groundwork! I re-read your original post which mentioned that you went to look at three 'jumpers' and was wondering if you are looking for a horse that you can jump in the near future? I understand your wish not to buy a 'made' horse however there are many different levels of 'green' from which to choose.

I guess my question to you is: Do you want to be able to jump straight away? If so this is not the horse for you. Also, do you have the time to devote to training a horse at the _beginning_ of its riding career? She looks to me like she needs to be worked with at least 5-6 days a week and you need to be sure that the training is positive and effective, whether you do it yourself under supervision or pay a trainer to work with the horse for you.

I also stand by my second comment which was that $3000 is highway robbery for a horse at the beginning of its training that is 8 years old.

I wish you all the best with your search and hope that you find the right horse.
(sorry for the essay).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If I had to guess, I'd say you want a green horse for no reason other than to be able to say you trained a horse. I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like. You need a horse to train YOU, not the other way around. You can still get an energetic horse without plunging into a problem with training


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not going to go into the buy/don't buy thing because I think your mind is made up, but I am going to give you some advice for working with this horse.
She's an 8 year old greenie - so she's set in her ways more so than a 4/5 year old greenie would be. You're going to need to let go of her head, and stay off her mouth completely for quite a long time until she learns balance throughout her body. This is where the experience levels come in - a less experienced rider will use the reins and head to attain false balance, but an experienced rider will have the confidence in the horse to just let go - even if it's all going much too fast. 
Make sure you get a full pre-purchase - x-rays and everything. The owner doesn't know much about the horse, which makes this 1000% more important. Work with a trainer. Don't be hard-headed about this, don't assume you can train a horse successfully all by yourself. Truth be told, only about 5% of horse riders can REALLY train a horse BY THEMSELVES. Admit you need help - that's one of the things that will revolutionize your riding. 
Now, here's my 2 cents - for $2000, you could find a younger greenie who may be more pliable. In any scenario, even if you really like the horse, the best bet is usually to pass and see what else comes along. 
However, I think you'd do well with a more experienced horse. You could learn to have a really independent seat, work on more advanced things, jump right away, and show. This mare has at LEAST a year ahead of her before she can show. At least. I don't know your situation but I'm inferring that you're last horse was kind of a train-wreck situation - by buying an older, green horse, you're setting yourself up for more frustration. Nothing is a sure thing, but even leasing a really nice show horse for a year would be better, IMO.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> The only things a rider can learn from green/difficult horses are poor riding position, bad riding skills and *overconfidence*.


Actually, I'd say it's other way around. :wink: There are too many posts around about "losing" a confidence on green horse rather then getting it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The OP, though, is not suffering from underconfidence.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The OP, though, is not suffering from underconfidence.


Which is good, in a sense.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

No, overconfidence is MUCH worse. An under confident rider will bail out or quit long before a situation becomes dangerous, which is a good thing to a point. An overconfident rider that doesn't have the skill set to back up their confidence will get in WAYYY over their head and into some pretty dangerous situations before they realize it or acknowledge that they might not know what they're doing. Also, a green horse can lead to unconfidence in a rider but they don't actually learn unconfidence from the horse they do it to themselves by getting nervous, overhorsed, etc. However some people mistakenly gain confidence just because they can *stay on* a "green or problem" horse or can ride a young horse, etc. This makes them more dangerous as they think they can handle situations and horses that are actually above their abilities. Sometimes they can pull through and maybe even learn something from being overfaced, but more likely than not someone ends up being hurt and/or a horse gets ruined in the process.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

true, but at least she's not scared senseless.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

If an intermediate rider on a green horse doesn't have a little bit of "fear" when riding then they shouldn't be riding that horse. It makes them more aware of the horse's body language and how it is reacting to the training as well as makes the rider think about whether the horse is trained well enough and capable of doing something before asking it. Overconfidence leads to more accidents than underconfidence.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> If an intermediate rider on a green horse doesn't have a little bit of "fear" when riding then they shouldn't be riding that horse. It makes them more aware of the horse's body language and how it is reacting to the training as well as makes the rider think about whether the horse is trained well enough and capable of doing something before asking it. Overconfidence leads to more accidents than underconfidence.


i agree


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like her, really...she seems pretty willing and moves well. Is it possible for you to try her another time? 

Now the price, to me, seems a bit steep for a mare that is green, and 8 years old. My mare is 10 and was being sold for much less than that ("green"/needs retraining) when I found her last year. I would definitely make an offer you are comfortable with and go from there.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm going up today to try her again, and talk contracts.. but Im trying her in the outdoor to see how she is out there. I haven't told him I wanted to try her. 

Im still gonna try and talk him down to 2,500 but we'll see.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Im still gonna try and talk him down to 2,500 but we'll see.


If you pay $2500 for that horse, I'm getting into the horse dealing business cause obviously it's pretty easy to make a hell've a lot of cash off of nothing.

$1700. Best offer. That mare is NOT worth $2500 in any economy at the moment. I can show you 4 year old registered horses with good bloodlines for $2000 with a LOT more going for them and more potential then the horse you've posted.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Im still gonna try and talk him down to 2,500 but we'll see.


Mate, if you ever buy a car make sure you take someone with you to do the bargaining.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Over-confidence is far more dangerous than under-confidence. An over-confident rider will put themselves and their horse in situations far beyond ther ability to deal with, putting both in danger. A person who is lacking confidence will avoid situations they can't handle whenever/wherever possible.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I have some ocean front property in Arizona that you should buy...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

If the OP is totally smitten and wants the horse, who are we to stop her from over-paying? It won't be the first time and it certainly won't be the last. Being a girl that over-paid for her horse, I know how it goes. Ricci was 15, registered APHA, and has Paint and Pinto points up the wazoo. She was shown for a good 6 or 7 years, and almost always made at least 3rd. The original asking price was $7500. The owner dropped it to $5500 for me, and I honestly believe it was way too much for an aging mare who had been nothing but a pasture puff for the last 5 years. But I LOVED that mare, and there was no way in hell I was going to pass her up. I would have paid the $7500.

Now, if we were talking to her as the seller, I'd be all up in her grill. I have a friend trying to sell a 6 year old green green green broke "OT"TB for $4000. This horse is barely cantering undersaddle. He wasn't even successful on the track. He ran ONE race and came in dead last. I just rolled my eyes and told her good luck, but be sure to include that he needs REGULAR chiropractic and massage work for the rest of his life.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

If the mare was actually well suited for her then price wouldn't be an issue. However, the fact that she's way overpriced AND unsuited just kind of makes the "icing on the cake".


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Honestly, I think she's heading down the right road. She's selling the horse that tried to and almost killed her on several occasions. She's going to get a safer horse. Sure, it may be a little over her head, but it's a safer horse. Being a horsemen, we learn to pick our battles. I'd much rather see her a bit over-horsed than dead.

HAF, is there anyway to do a trial before you officially "buy" her? You never responded to my first post directly, but are you going to get a pre-purchase vet exam? I say that as long as she isn't drugged, and doesn't change much after the honeymoon period, you're going to be fine.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

We are saying that it's good that she is looking for a different horse but she doesn't have to settle for this one. The price is wrong, there's a lot that needs worked on, being green and that old is a negative and if this is a buy/sell/trade barn and the owner has little history on her then that should be a red flag. For even $2000 there are better, younger, well started greenies out there that she could look at and would be better suited. And who's to say the mare wasn't drugged or schooled hard earlier in the day in order to make her work that well. And she was in an indoor and not alone. I would be schooling her outside, without other horses near, and seeing how she went before I even considered taking her on as a project horse myself and I have turned around far worse horses than her before. I don't think the work and skill set needed to make her into a good jumping horse is right for HAF...


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Just got back from riding her again, and I still love her!! Im paying the first $1,500 friday and she will be coming to my barn to get vetted and what not, and I still have that month to work with her before I pay the other half.

Rode her outside, did some jumping, then trail rode down to their XC courses and did some of that and she tried EVERYTHING I aimed her at! She spooked once, but it was just a little jump thats it! Then she was fine and just looked at stuff was all. Shes not even barn sour.. when we headed back to teh barn shes never even picked up the pace. 

The BO of that barn offered to give me lessons over XC in a few weeks if I would like, he said I have a pretty good base but I need some eyes on ground to point some stuff out.. hes impressed seeing that I did teach myself to jump and Im able to even stay with teh horse and not get a head.. so that will be a lot of fun!! 

The BIG BIG thing nova needs is TRUST. The BO is very.. do what I say or your gonna get it type... so shes head shy and a little jumpy... so before I ride her again she will be doing some parelli to get some trust going. 

I know most of you think im a little over horsed.. but shes SAFE and shes a project.. I dont mind the project.. Im going to be taking lessons on another horse at that barn over jumps so I will get the learning part I need to.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

If she doesn't pass the vet check, will you get your money back? And if she doesn't pass, will you be able to give her back? Just checking.

It's great you had a good ride! And try to get lessons on YOUR horse. You may ride one horse differently than the other, and honestly, I prefer to see people bounced around on different horses every once in awhile. If you can't ride two completely different horses well, you aren't a very good rider, and are just being fooled.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Well obviously, I can ride other horses fine. I've been working with 4 others on top of my own. Shes just a lot more up and bigger strided then those. 

This 2nd ride was a bit more smooth and I could sit the canter MUCH better this time..

and yes I will get the money back if she doesnt pass.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

*coughprideproblemcough*
That's a shame. Look what we have for 3,000 on under in northern CA:
Beautiful Palomino Paint Horse
Reg Half-Arabian Mare for sale
Big 16H Draft/QH cross Gelding, Beginner Ride
MARE FOR SALE - Beginner or 1st Horse

And that's only 5 out of the page. On he first search.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Well obviously, I can ride other horses fine.


Um, no. Not "obviously." Where's a video or pictures of you riding all these other horses? I'm all on your side for getting this horse, mostly because I know no one can talk you out of it. But I cannot back up this statement without a bit of proof.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

If you really want, I can get some pictures of me on the other horses?? 
Right now I have me riding Little, and the ones of Chance which people prob have seen. I can get pictures of me riding, Danni, and Kodak. Im not longer working squeak because they are selling her friday. 

Heres a picture of me riding the other horse Im training - Little:









Me Riding Chance - You can tell the difference, because Chance has white on one of her legs.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, but pictures don't tell much. Why would you post a picture of Chance if you know he was too much for you....?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I could still ride her w/t/c fine as well as jump.. it was on her bad days we had some proble,s.

omg heres a video of me riding Little a month ago. DOnt mind the canter I had a BAD habit of perching at teh time, that has been fixed. Little also is not longer being asked to be a western horse, he hated it. So hes focusing on dressage and trail riding. Dont pick him apart. He now has a more of a english head set in the working trot and can now do a full trotting half pass. Ill get updated videos soon. This was just the begining really.




 
Heres a video of me riding Chance - The jumping was horrid, so ignore that. She stopped the head flipping, she was doing that because she was use to slack rein and I was starting to pick up contact again. 




 
Do I need to get a video of me riding Danni and Kodak 2?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I see you staying on...that's about the extent of what's good about either of those videos. Both horses are not forward, neither of them are using their hind end, they are both strung out and unbalanced and can't hold or maintain even the slightest contact on their faces without inverting and/or throwing their heads. I also think the first horse, Little, was off on his right front through the entire thing or maybe it's just because he's so out of balance and strung out...either way it was not pretty. You should never have been jumping Chance like that as you popped her pretty hard in the mouth over EVERY fence and used her face to keep you in position. Do I think you have a decent seat and can stay on a horse acting reasonably well...yes. Do I think you should be training and riding green horses? No. If that was in order to change our mind about your riding skills and prowess as a trainer...it did not do that for me.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry, that wasn't neck reining.
You do know something,though, but like Nittany said, it needs work.

I'm not too good at sensing leads. i mean, i know them, and how to switch them, but between my greenbroke horses and trail riding, I haven't worked them much, lol. This summer though, I am going extremee with horse riding and training!

If you are with your trainer the entire time, unlike *coughchingazcough*, and your set on this mare, then I guess you could go for it, but ONLY with a trainer. and don't start Nova on XC until she is good with flat work.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

THat wasnt the point. Little can now hold himself together with out any help like I said, that was the begining of his training. Hes improved a lot. I can see a lot of what you pointed out. This was a month ago. 

This wasnt ment to change any opinion. I posted them because it was to show I DO ride other horses fairly well .. and I ride better then I did in that video of Nova, thats all this was about.. not about how the horses were in those videos. I can see whats wrong with those myself.

The thing about nova is that shes SAFE, and willing to learn has enough training that I only need the finishing touches really. Unlike Little who was a nervous WRECK and would sweat after 10 mins of riding at the walk really when I started working with him. I guess you need to know the whole story to really see the improvement and proudness I have for Little. 

Chance is just.. idk what. I can admit.. I cant fix her. i broke her she knows w/t/c... but i cant seem to do much else for her and I've admitted that knowing that If I keep trying im going ot get hurt. 

I have people who will help me when they see fit.
You shall see  I feel confident in this mare. 
I know im going to need help but I WANT to do this.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> THat wasnt the point. Little can now hold himself together with out any help like I said, that was the begining of his training. Hes improved a lot. I can see a lot of what you pointed out. *This was a month ago.
> *
> *A month ago? How many rides?*
> 
> *I DO ride other horses fairly well .. and I ride better then I did in that video of Nova, thats all this was about.*. *So you just don't ride Nova well?*


^^^^^^^


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree, it wasn't that bad from what I saw. But it kept stopping and starting for me, so it was kind of difficult to watch. However, I'd still like to see recent video of the "fixed" bad habits.

As a side note, the "side pass" Little was doing was not at all a side pass. Not even a decent leg yield. There was literally NO crossing of his hind legs, he was just following his shoulder.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I know that, HENSE why it said BEGINING of a half pass. It was the 2nd day we tried it. He now can actually cross his hind with out getting all discombobulated. Hes a very clumsy horse really. Hes called "special" by everyone else at the barn lol

I can get a video of me riding Little or something maybe danni and see if you think i've improved at all. 

No I didnt ride nova well AT ALL in that video. Thats a given. I was all over the place her trot and canter were both very different for me and hard to adjust to.. never ridden a horse with a stride like that. Today was a little smoother and I got to do more with her and I know she will teach me to have a good seat... its a challenge with her but shes already taught me a lot especially with the XC we did today!  Lost my stirrups the first jump, and I learned pretty quickly me weight NEEDS to be in my heels not so much in my butt.

But like everyone said.... shes staying on the flat ESPECIALLY untill I get some lessons over fences with the guy who sold the mare to me!  I want to be out of her mouth as much as possible!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can we see a *current* video?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont have any at the moment.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

This poor horse is going to end up just like Chance... * shakes head and sighs* well go ahead get the horse but I think you should go with something a little more trained..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it looks like you have yourself a horse then! 

Even though many on here will probably disagree with me, I just want to say that if you do start having any difficulties with her, or have any further questions, I think you should continue to use this forum if you need advice, even at the risk of a million people saying I told you so. After all, that is what it is for hey?! We should all be here to help in some way.

Sometimes it is hard to see someone make a choice when you know it may not be for the best. Especially when you have been in the horse world for a while and have seen similar situations before, time and time again. I just hope everything goes well for both you and this horse, this could be the steepest learning curve of your riding career you have had yet!

Also, when people give advice try to take it on board a bit, after all that's why you start a thread isn't it? For advice? One other thing, when you post a video to convince everyone of your riding abilities, choose your video carefully, just saying.

Good luck girl


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Sarah - Thank you for that post deffinately one of the more uplifting ones.

Even if its against my better judgement I probably still will use this forum.. I seem to be to attached to it anyways.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

If you do end up getting this horse and post questions and videos we will be more than happy to critique it and help you in any way you can. I, for one, am not petty enough to not continue to offer help in any way possible. I just feel that you would be better suited with something else. If you want to end up with a fairly decent horse that won't take you very far but will probably be much safer than Chance when all said and done who am I to stop you? You seemed unsure and trying to prove to yourself and us that you can handle this horse...you didn't prove anything to me and hence why I continued to urge you to shop around but if it helped you sleep better at night with your decision then I guess it worked. I believe you are limiting yourself and setting yourself up for frustration but I also understand the need to learn for yourself if this is 100% what you are going to do. I hope that she passes the vet check and the month trial well for you if you are really set on keeping her. Please continue to post on this forum and seek advice, it is what this forum is for. However I would advise you to simply say thanks and pick and choose on your own what you would like to try and do instead of arguing with posters that don't tell you what you want to hear. Arguing with some of the more well respected and skilled instructors and trainers on this board will get you nothing but disrespect and contempt from the masses. Pick your battles and learn to use constructive criticism for you rather than against you.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think given how far this young lady DID take Chance, and I wasn't here to "see" her progress from the beginning, I think this horse, who is safe, sane, and who needs fine tuning, will be pretty 'easy' going for her. I don't know why everyone is saying immediately she can't do it, when in reality, Chance was a horse that even trainer's wouldn't step up on, and yet, she was able to take her from "unable to be ridden, to being able to be ridden"...it's just disappointing that Chance is more of a head case, than anyone can handle at this point.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

From what I take it Chance was always a dr. jekyl and mr. hyde horse and had very sane and not so sane days. I don't think that the horse was truly un-rideable and unmanageable 24/7 even in the beginning but most professionals with as cheap as the horse market is these days probably deemed her not worth the time as she had a lot of baggage and as far as I can tell was never truly 100% sound. Every video I have seen of her gaits even before she went lame wasn't totally right. But I could be wrong.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you mom2pride.. Im glad you see it from my side. 

I really do want to thank EVERYONE for the advice given to me, I've learned A LOT from all of you, and from my mistakes that you guys have pointed out to me. 

Chance has never really been "right" since the day I got her, I kept her only because I felt like I had to prove something to everyone. She was saddle broke but not broke to ride when I got her.. but I was TOLD she was .. and she was drugged... so its never been a good situation. I've done what I could with her.. and everyone whos seen her bad days told me that they would have put her down a long time ago and I gave her a better chance then anyone probably would have really. I learned about her past from teh day she was born.. and this mares never had a real good life so its probably done ALOT of mental damage... and I did my best to show her a different side but I think it comes back sometimes and she looses it.

About her gaits, she does have nerve damage in one of her back legs. That could be what you are seeing??? As a yearling she slipped under a trailed when they were trying to make her go on, and I guess when she pulled her leg from under it... it pretty much peeled her leg like a banana.

Im getting Nova because I feel like working with her.. and working with a trainer and bringing us both up in our learning. NOT because this horse was forced upon me and I felt like I have to rescue her.. which is what it was with Chance... its different and I want to try.. 

There are a lot of smart people on this forum I've realized this and I need to take in all teh advice I get even if its not what I want to hear sometimes.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> There are a lot of smart people on this forum I've realized this and I need to take in all the advice I get even if its not what I want to hear sometimes.


You don't have to take all the advice that you are given ( in fact you shouldn't) but you need to learn how to accept it graciously rather you implement it or not. Things get especially heated when an OP seems to throw the advice away like garbage because it isn't what they want to hear. Feel free to throw away what I give you but don't do it in front of me.

Don't be afraid to post questions about your new horse. I for one will respond as best I can as long as I feel it is being recieved graciously.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Chance has never really been "right" since the day I got her, I kept her only because I felt like I had to prove something to everyone.


In my opinion that video you posted of Chance makes her look like a saint. If being forgiving of her riders issues makes her not right then fine. But you slammed on her back and ripped her in the mouth over those jumps and she went right around and did them again for you (and you slammed on her back and ripper her in the mouth again). 

Glad you found a horse you like. I sure hope things turn out better than I think they will. Hopefully Nova has a great sense of humor and your lessons will teach you some good basics that Nova will benefit from.

Just to add to the other critiques of the videos, a headset is not the same thing as a horse tossing its head behind the bit for a couple of steps as a way to avoid contact.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

While I do think you could find a better horse for the price, and that you should probably get a horse with more training, I'm happy that you found a horse you like this much. I really, really, REALLY would stick to the flat for a long time with her. Not just a few weeks or a month. She's super green, and there is no need to rush her or yourself. Start with the basics and just work your way up. :]

Are you going to be getting regular lessons on her? (Sorry, thread was too long for me to do more than skim). 
If I were you I'd do dressage lessons to work on her and your issues.

When I got my boy (a year ago) I hadn't been riding regularly for almost two years. Probably not the wisest decision I've ever made. But when I went to try him out I could ride him well enough to get by. After the "honeymoon" period we did encounter some issues. He would powerhouse around the ring, ignore all my aids, bulge, duck behind the bit, and basically just do his own thing. I started taking dressage lessons from a respected local judge/instructor and had improvement immediately. Now a year later I've gone from barely being able to control him in a gag bit, to being able to ride him effectively (still working on it though!) in a french link. We can jump in it, we can trail ride in it, and ALL of our rides accomplish something. HOWEVER, I really buckled down with my flat work, and NEVER jumped. I started with the basics and didn't canter for months. Zeus was not green when I got him but is strong, big, and can give you quite a ride if he feels he can get away with it. He's a former showjumper and it's taken a lot of work to get to where we are now, even though we're only doing basic dressage. He had also been off for a year or two and was just coming back into work. So our situations are pretty dang similar.

At the same time I don't claim to be a trainer. I learned how to be a much more effective rider FROM a trainer, and have positively influenced my horse. I hope you read all this and follow a similar path with your new horse. *I would strongly suggest forgetting about everything but basic dressage/flatwork*, and instead of getting XC lessons, which are pretty inappropriate for where this mare is training wise, shell out the money to get a GOOD dressage instructor. You can find affordable prices too. Mine gets a lot of business and doesn't own her own facility so she can afford to only charge us $25 per lesson, which are no shorter than an hour long. She also drives out to our place free of charge.

Good luck!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I really do want to thank EVERYONE for the advice given to me, I've learned A LOT from all of you, and from my mistakes that you guys have pointed out to me.


Atta Girl! Everyone will be here to help if help is needed.

"The only source of knowledge is experience"
(Albert Einstein)

Keep us updated!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Il deffinately be working on taking peoples advice and keep what I agree with rather then just assume its wrong. 

Any lessons I get from Don will be on a school horse. Sadly hes 2 far away to trailer Nova to every week. But once I get my self situated, I can start finding someone to give me lessons on her aswell later on. I deffinately want to work with a dressage instructor. Which we do have one that comes to my barn, so I may start working with her aswell, I was working with her when I was riding Chance, and even did some work with Little with her and shes great so Im pretty excited. 

Shes very stiff and timid so ground work and flat work is going to be it for a while. Im gonna do this the right way this time, and not do what I did with Chance... which is rush her. When ever I do show I want to start with hunt seat and dressage anyways.. before I get into any jumping shows. 

thats a good quote sarah :]

I hope I havent made any real enemies here, I do appriciate all of you, even though 1/2 the time I agrue and try and defend meself when even I know your right. I guess it was all just.... I need to prove them wrong.. type attitude.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds pretty good to me! I can understand the defensiveness. When I first got Zeus I really couldn't ride him in anything but the gag bit (however it IS big, fat, and rubber, so it's really not too bad). I got a lot of sh*t for it, and because so many people were hounding me about it I got super defensive. I always rode properly in it, didn't yank him around, had soft hands, and tried to ride with my seat. I wanted to be able to ride him in a snaffle. But hey, I had just gotten him and had been off for a long time. I had to slowly wean him and myself off of that bit. It's not something that could happen overnight. Now I haven't used it in months, but if I were to take him out XC schooling one day, heck yes I'd put him back in it. I am educated enough to ride in that bit and am not about to set myself up for failure by pretending that I wouldn't need it. It's all about taking the advice and applying it to what you do, but not following any one method blindly. 

Hope I'm not rambling too much.
:lol:


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I hope I havent made any real enemies here, I do appriciate all of you, even though 1/2 the time I agrue and try and defend meself when even I know your right. I guess it was all just.... I need to prove them wrong.. type attitude.


That is so big of you to swallow your pride and say something like that. I have a lot more respect for you after hearing you admit to that then I had had before.
Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

^ Amen.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Just so everyone knows and want to follow how me and Nova are doing, Im gonna start a training journal, which I will update everyday when I get her, and a lot of my questions will be asked there! 

I hope for it to be a lot more positive and others will learn from my experiences I have with Nova and others advice that will be given!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Sarah - Thank you for that post deffinately one of the more uplifting ones.
> 
> Even if its against my better judgement I probably still will use this forum.. I seem to be to attached to it anyways.


Actually, I would avoid posting generally, because people here can be very harsh, especially under your circumstances. I would PM the people here who have been open minded and more supportive.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Unfortunately though Allison most, though not all, of those supporting her decision aren't in a position to help with training issues that may arise from a green horse. 

That being said, those that think she should have picked a more suitable horse will most likely still be willing to help her in any way they can. There will always be haters but some of us are big enough to still want to help after someone didn't take our advice to begin with. I for one don't want her getting in over her head and will continue to attempt to help her in any way I can.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I'm not going to get into the "you should buy her VS you should not buy her" argument, since you already seem to be set on her. So this is what I have to say and I PRAY that you listen to it.
> 
> A pre-purchase vet exam is a MUST MUST MUST. I don't care if every horse person you know was there with you, you need a VET to tell you she is healthy, sound, and most importantly, not drugged. For all you know, she was loaded with bute, and after you bring her home, will start to notice a significant lameness. And as sad as it is, it's pretty common to drug horses so they are calmer during try-outs. You want to avoid this.
> 
> ...



This!!


----------



## kissmycolor (May 9, 2010)

i really like her!! it looks like with a little work she would make a very nice horse... you two look really nice together.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Ty KMC!  My farrier said the same thing! 

========

Sorry I havent posted in a bit. But for those who want to know wat is going on with Nova just go to this post: 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/amazing-ride-nova-few-questions-though-54729/?

Theres even a small video [no recent riding ones yet!]


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

whoops posted that on the wrong thread - it was suppose to go in the training one


----------

